# الخراطه..............................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟



## ديزل (8 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني الأعزاء اود ان اتعلم فن الخراطه وياليت يكون بالعربي مدعم بالصورللمبتدئين ولكم جزيل الشكر افيدونا يا اهل :81: الخبرات:3:


----------



## weldit (9 مايو 2006)

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/vtc33.htm


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2006)

ألأخ ديزل 
بعد اطلاعك على فن الخراطه هنا نتوقف قليلا .
الباقي التطبيق العملي والممارس الفعلية حتى تنمّي المهارة والخبرة .والسرعة مطلوبة جدأ لأنه
الوقت محسوب لتقليل الكلفة .
والف مبروك .شايف الخير .ان شاء الله.

البغدادي


----------



## ديزل (10 مايو 2006)

ما لقيت كلمة ابلغ من الله يجزاكم كل خير


----------



## فوزي888 (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## faerrd (24 فبراير 2010)

راجيا من الاخوان الاعزاء ان يلبون طلبي وهو اني محتاج وحدات قياس الدكري او الزاويه مثلا قياس الاول من قطعه شفت ولها 30 سم اوله راسه هو 10 سم والاخر هو 5ملم كم يكون قياس الزاويه على المخرطه ولكم الشكر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

